# Obedience Photos from Top Dog



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Just found these today:

We're ready!
_MG_9796

Happy Heeling:
_MG_9801

Figure & Heeling:
_MG_9804

Off Leash Heeling:
_MG_9809

Quiz leaping into position prior to me leaving him for the recall:
_MG_9816_2

My FAVORITE! A BIG FLIP FINISH!
_MG_9820

Thanks for looking!

-Stephanie & Quiz


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I love the last one,taken in mid-air!.
Great video as well,on the other thread but wasn't able to see it,all,lol!.
i luv yr dog!.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Looks like you were going to be kissed!!! I love the attention Quiz has-never takes his eyes off of you!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Those are great!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

nice pictures


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures. I love how focused he is on you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Love that last picture. It just shows how much fun he is having.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

YIPEE!!! WOOOHHOOOO!! GO QUIZ!!

In one of them...it looks like he was ready to give you a BIG bear hug!! He loves you!

Very NICE attention, if only Maddie had that! HEHE...she's coming along great, just lots more training and we'll be good to go!!

Nice Job!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are great pictures of you and Quiz. He always looks so charged up and eager to please.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The attention Quiz gives you is awe inspiring. Do you look at the pictures of you two working and get tears in your eyes? I do.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pictures!! The last one is my favorite too! Grinning face to face!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hey it's the Quiz man!!!!!!!!!!! Great pictures!!!


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Awesome pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love that last photo. He sure does look happy!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Love the big air shot..What a boy..


----------

